

Paul Graham - wumi
http://web.archive.org/web/20070102025129/http://paulgraham.infogami.com/blog/

======
mark-t
Here's a familiar looking idea from 18 Apr 06:

I find every ambitious town sends you a message. New York tells you "you
should make more money." LA tells you "you should be better looking." Rome
tells you "you should dress better." London tells you "you should be hipper."
The Bay Area tells you "you should live better." And Cambridge tells you "you
should read some of those books you've been meaning to."

------
daniel-cussen
YC hopefuls: _If anyone wants to start a startup that will somehow yield
reliable traffic numbers, we'd love to fund that one._

~~~
GavinB
There are a number out there already. Compete.com is the one installed on my
browser.

~~~
daniel-cussen
True. This was posted a while back.

------
stcredzero
He absolutely creams Donald Knuth!

[http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-
bin/fight.cgi?q...](http://www.ycombinator.search.xirium.com/cgi-
bin/fight.cgi?q0=%22Paul+Graham%22&q1=%22Donald+Knuth%22)

This calls to question the legitimacy of this. Also, it should be Knuth > Iron
Man!

